# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Summit Series Basecamp: The Hipper Davos - Forbes

## Dream Guide Team

Forbes*Summit Series Basecamp: The Hipper Davos**Forbes*The Tahoe event will feature workshops on everything from *lucid dreaming* to how to topple a dictator, plus talks from Twitter's Evan Williams, Chris Sacca and Matt Mullenweg. For the entertainment portion of the weekend Summit has built a geodesic dome *...***

----------

